
Designing a database like an archaeologist - lemming
https://github.com/aosabook/500lines/blob/master/functionalDB/chapter.md
======
SrslyJosh
> This mechanism, nicknamed "place oriented programming" by Rich Hickey [REF],
> saves storage space but makes it impossible to retrieve the entire history
> of a particular record. This design decision reflects the computer
> scientist’s perspective that ‘history’ is less important than the price of
> its storage.

Funny, I don't recall that sentiment from any of my CSCI classes. Seems to me
like this methodology has more to do with the fact that a 5 MB hard disk (for
example) used to be the size of a washing machine than it does with whether or
not the person writing the DBMS was a computer scientist.

~~~
GigaMos
Yes absolutely. But the question is why is this methodology still prevailed
even though we are not constrained anymore by these limits?

------
RyanZAG
Don't these already exist?

[http://www.datomic.com/](http://www.datomic.com/)

~~~
casperc
Seems to be an attempt at reimplementing at least parts of datomic as open
source:
[https://github.com/aosabook/500lines/tree/master/functionalD...](https://github.com/aosabook/500lines/tree/master/functionalDB)

